# Best Restaurants for Date Night



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi All

my wife and I are going out on our first date night soon since becoming new parents. its been a looooong time since we have been out for a nice meal together so what it to be special, any suggestions?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi davidblack82,

Eauzone Beachfront Dining | One&Only Royal Mirage Dubai Luxury Beach Resort & Spa

I think she would be very pleased


----------



## davidblack82 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow looks great, thanks nikki


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome!

Enjoy


----------

